# Splinter Fleet Pretorian for sale £350



## Kaiden (Apr 1, 2010)

Hey all, in order to fund a new project I am saying goodbye to my beloved nids, they are painted to high tabletop standard and are fully based.

The army is on sale for £350+Postage and includes

Codex Tyranids (current and previous edition.)
- 1 x Forgeworld Winged Hive Tyrant
- 1 x Hive tyrant with venom cannon
- 2 x Tyrant guard
- 3 x Hive Guard
- 8 x Tyranid Warriors
- Lictor
- 2 x Zoanthropes 
- 1 x Mysetic Spore
- 20 x genestealers
- 1 x Space hulk Broodlord
- full set of unpainted space hulk genestealers
- 20 x Termagants
- 20 x Hormagaunts
- 10 x Gargoyles
- 1 x Carnifex with 2 x scything talons
- 1 x Converted Carnifex
- 1 x Trygon
- 1 x Biovore
- 1 x Citadel Carry Case
- various tyranid extras eg. objective markers.

Pictures can be found here http://www.heresy-online.net/forums/army.php?do=viewarmy&army_id=163

If youd like to see more PM me.


----------



## EwokDwf (Apr 13, 2011)

i am very interested in this..


----------

